# R32 MKV 4-Wheel BIG Brake build start.



## ImagePerformance (May 24, 2006)

Well, i broke out the wallet today, and decided to do all 4 wheels with Big Calipers and Rotors. Here is what we have so far.
2 Front Calipers are Porsche Cayenne Turbo S, 6 piston, Red, with 350mm rotors. Brand New $900.00 plus 200 for rotors.
2 Rear Capliper are Porsche Cayenne Turbo S "Power Package" extreme 4 piston rears NEW with 358mm rotors 700 plus 100 for rotors.
Hawk pads all the way around 210.00
Stainless lines all the way around, 175.00
Dust shields, New, 100.00
Sold R32 stock brakes for 1200.00
All said and done. 2085.00 for full set of Big Brakes.
Mounting Slicks on the front to pull Endo's... Priceless.








Here are some of the pics of that i got.
Rear calipers








Front Calipers








Rear Rotors








Car to put it in. the R not the TT. TT is mine too, and the bike, and the truck.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: R32 MKV 4-Wheel BIG Brake build start. (ImagePerformance)*

Pretty Brembo's...
Does the R have a parking caliper or drum in hat parking brake assy?
Did you just "buy parts" or did you actually measure the FR and RR gain difference compaired to OEM brake size?
Endo's will ruin your FR bumper


----------



## jjgli02 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: R32 MKV 4-Wheel BIG Brake build start. (ImagePerformance)*

seriously baller package! get them installed and take some pics








are you machining a set of adapters?
what is the size of the rear rotors? im guessing this is a mis-type...

_Quote »_
2 Front Calipers are Porsche Cayenne Turbo S, 6 piston, Red, with 350mm rotors. Brand New $900.00 plus 200 for rotors.
2 Rear Capliper are Porsche Cayenne Turbo S "Power Package" extreme 4 piston rears NEW with *358mm* rotors 700 plus 100 for rotors.




_Modified by jjgli02 at 11:15 AM 2-19-2009_


----------



## jjgli02 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: R32 MKV 4-Wheel BIG Brake build start. (jjgli02)*

darn...


----------



## ImagePerformance (May 24, 2006)

*Re: R32 MKV 4-Wheel BIG Brake build start. (jjgli02)*

NOT A MISTYPE
the rears are 358's they are the power package rotors for the Cayenne turbo S
I am actually going to put them on the TT instead i think.
The fronts bolt right up with no problems, just need a small spacer.
The backs i do not know yet, but i will make the bracket if need be. 
for 1200 out of pocket... ill make it work.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: R32 MKV 4-Wheel BIG Brake build start. (ImagePerformance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ImagePerformance* »_NOT A MISTYPE
the rears are 358's they are the power package rotors for the Cayenne turbo S
I am actually going to put them on the TT instead i think.
The fronts bolt right up with no problems, just need a small spacer.
The backs i do not know yet, but i will make the bracket if need be. 
for 1200 out of pocket... ill make it work.


Are you changing the entire project to the TT? or just the rears?
Be aware of any braking gain bias of FR to RR changing can actually have a neg effect on your braking distance regardless of nice shinny large brakes.
Gain change increase in front should be same % as RR to keep your vehicle happy.








In addition RR disks being larger than the FR now a days is very common http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its only diameter, so the difference is in other dimensions and mass.


----------



## ImagePerformance (May 24, 2006)

*Re: R32 MKV 4-Wheel BIG Brake build start. (GTijoejoe)*

Yeah i am going to switch to the TT i ithink, because i got a few companies to offer to make custom parts for me for free. 
The front will be the 6 piston calipers and 4 in the rear, so i would think that Porsche already figured the proportioning, i just need to make sure the master cylinder has the same proporties.
Thanks again Joe


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: R32 MKV 4-Wheel BIG Brake build start. (ImagePerformance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ImagePerformance* »_Yeah i am going to switch to the TT i ithink, because i got a few companies to offer to make custom parts for me for free. 
The front will be the 6 piston calipers and 4 in the rear, so i would think that Porsche already figured the proportioning, i just need to make sure the master cylinder has the same proporties.
Thanks again Joe

No prob. 
I'm sure porsche did figure out the bias.....for the Cayanne.
TT seems like it would be a different weight, different CG, different vehicle cargo loading, different modulator and tuning.....different.
You'll need to know the differences between the two systems.
Every piston diameter to determine overall area of FR and RR and Disk diameters.
We can estimate effective radius by the overall disk diameter.
Friction in this case should not make a difference since you are changing both FR and RR to the same friction, but we could still use it if you wanted to figure your over all gain change over stock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IofdTiger (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: R32 MKV 4-Wheel BIG Brake build start. (ImagePerformance)*

ANy update on this project? Did you get the front and rears installed?


----------



## ImagePerformance (May 24, 2006)

*Re: R32 MKV 4-Wheel BIG Brake build start. (IofdTiger)*

Major Complications, with bracket clearances, and too much money to add e-brakes doing it this way. Going to try another approach.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: R32 MKV 4-Wheel BIG Brake build start. (ImagePerformance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ImagePerformance* »_Major Complications, with bracket clearances, and too much money to add e-brakes doing it this way. Going to try another approach. 


Oh the challenges








I'm wondering where this will be going next








There is an option to use a hydro e-brake...could be an option if you are still persuing. Of course easier said than done but certainly possible.


----------



## ImagePerformance (May 24, 2006)

*Re: R32 MKV 4-Wheel BIG Brake build start. (GTijoejoe)*

Idea Completely Scrapped,
But i am still continuing the Horsepower portion of this project.
I sold all the brakes to someone already... im going to just buy the kit from movit when time comes.


----------

